# Votre talent de... caissière !



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

[...]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto, on ne dit plus caissière   ... et je ne compte pas faire cela toute ma vie


----------



## rennesman (17 Septembre 2005)

bah pkoi tu vas pas a l'hotel?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Ça me f'rait mal.*
> Je déteste la clim' les savons emballés et les dozettes de shampooing !



N'est ce pas frais plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On dit quoi ? "Assistante de vente de surface" ??




non, on dit hotesse de caisse !!!!!!       


_.... et puis tu sais , a paris il y a de super hotel avec clim sur mesure , voire meme un bouton pour l'arreter, des shampoing et savon haute parfumerie avec les peignoirs qui vont avec _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> OÙ QUE JE VOULAIS EN VENIR :
> 
> .........
> _Oui je sais : j'abuse._
> ...



:mouais: j'avais raison de craindre le pire :mouais:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le profil ?*
> - De face vous êtes pas mal non plus.


:mouais: :hein:  hors cathégorie


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Vous êtes d'un naturel avenant et souriant.



Là ça vaaa je corresponds 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Vous êtes d'une honnèteté scrupuleuse de jeune paroisienne timide.



Jeune  Non !! Paroissienne ?  .. non :rateau: honnêteté crapuleuse ... oui ! 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Mais vous aimez quand même rigoler.


Ça c'est sûr ! 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Vous parlez anglais couramment.
> - Mais sinon *c'est pas grave*, et si vous êtes canon tout le monde s'en fout.


:mouais: 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Nul besoin de diplômes particuliers, _mais par contre ce serait un bon point si vous possédiez un maillot de bain Jaguar© Panther© ou Tiger© (personnellement je préfèrerais un deux pièces, mais bon je peux m'adapter, ça dépend comme c'est porté !)_
> :love:



Bon là je prends moins 15 ce qui me fait un total de ... :hein: ... houlà :affraid: ben c'est pas gagné ..conclusion : vous ne correspondez absolument pas au profil !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mais si, pis d't'façons on s'en fout je te pisto... _ :affraid:heeeeu... Heu_:rose: je te signe *une dérogation générale* doublée d'un passe-droit et d'un coupe-file si tu te pointes à Apple Expo© !!
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:




'tention toi avec ton passe droit !!!   :mouais:  

maintenant pour etre caissiere, pardon , hotesse de caisse il faut avoir un bac+2  commerciale    

_par contre je me demande bien ce qu'elle ont ces hotesses de carrouf , a part l'air gogole , passant au scanner 3 articles a la minute et un rictus pour dire merci/aurevoir_   :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (17 Septembre 2005)

c'est ou que t'es prof, Roberto ?  

sur nantes? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _je te fais une dérogation à toi aussi !_
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




pas besoin      avant de devenir responsable des quelques boutiques pour
les  possesseur d'un gros compte bancaire , j'ai eté caissiere      

soit dis en passant : une tres belle experience qui m'a permi de connaitre la France


----------



## alan.a (17 Septembre 2005)

S'il y a des volontaires, j'ai encore ma tenue officielle d'hote de caisse chez Leclerc, année 1997 (je suis sur qu'un jour ça sera collector )


----------



## Mateuss (17 Septembre 2005)

trop de smilies tue le smiley, personne ne l'a jamais sorti celle là ?

bon je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez zou ..
> dans la valise tu mets un pull deux chemisiers une jupe deux culottes ton maillot de bain fauve, tu mets tes Prada©  tu prends ton sac à main, ton mobile, tu mets ton cardigan Manoukian©, :love:




brrrrrrr :affraid: tu veux une caissiere bc bg ?????????      

nan , trop pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors :
> Ton bandana javellisé, tes Pataugas©, ton pantalon en velours, ton châle afghan, tes lunettes de soleil mauves, ton collier en coquillages, deux culottes sloogis, deux damard©, tes chaussettes avec des Pluto©, ton sac à main hongrois avec des broderies cools...
> 
> Le post'it tu n'y touches pas il est bien.
> :love:





pireeeee :affraid: 

avec toi je vois qu'il existe pas un juste milieu


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yep Man !
> :love:
> 
> _J' te dis ça par MP : j'y suis incognito !!_


 Plus maintenant   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour *les caissières de profil*, j'attends vos propositions !!
> :love:




et ta femme elle ne te convient pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle a ce qu'on appelle un cédéhi, et elle bosse notamment le jeudi et le samedi, _et puis t'aurais une idée pour garder les monstres pendant que Papa-Maman font les vedettes à la capitale ??_
> 
> :rateau:




j'ai trouvé !!!!!!      

elle a droit a 5 jours pour maladie d'enfants , donc elle prends la semaine   
puis un coup de il a mamancherie (la tienne , la mienne est a quelques part sur une ile en vacance) 
elle sera ravie de faire la mamie babysitter chez tonton royaliste !!     






tu vois ??????      

je serai une excellente conseilleire en affaire non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *DONC
> J'ai besoin d'une caissière.* Ou de plusieurs par roulement.
> _Ça vous intéresse ?_
> :love:



Dommage que mon jet soit en panne, je me serais bien proposée, mais là ça va pas être possible , désolée. J'en parlerai à mes copines caissières, on sait jamais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> OÙ QUE JE VOULAIS EN VENIR :
> *Je vais avoir besoin de vous !*
> Que je vous explique aut' chose : les dédicaces sont toujours organisées par des libraires, mais là y en a pas, _c'est un trukapart_, et comme la Flaque Digitale© présente sur le salon ne veut pas vendre de livre :mouais: , alors je me la joue perso : Albin Michel© me fournit les albums comme si j'étais libraire et récupère les invendus après.
> *Et là je me dis* que je ne pourrais pas en même temps : sourire, dessiner, déconner, mater les filles par dessus mes lunettes quand elles se penchent pour me regarder dessiner *ET* vendre.
> ...



Le cercle des dindes ne t'a pas trouvé l'oiseau rare ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

bon roberto    pourquoi tu n'y va pas direct sans trop de detournement ?   

va droit au but a savoir      :

"monsieur , dames , je viens a paris pendant l'expo, je suis radin (ou j'ai pas de sousous) pour aller a l'hotel , qui peut m'heberger? 
et puis , j'ai besoin d'une nenette qui prends le sousous pour la vente de ma bd,
qui est dispo ? pas envie de me tramballer femme et enfants''  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

plus simple non ?


----------



## Grug (18 Septembre 2005)

erreur de post


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

et donc tu en es où de ton recrutement d'hôtesse ?
mercredi aussi tu dédicaces ? j'avais noté que samedi !

pour samedi, ça sera pas possible, je serais site invité, en même temps que tes dédicaces

mercredi, faut voir


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et donc tu en es où de ton recrutement d'hôtesse ?
> mercredi aussi tu dédicaces ? j'avais noté que samedi !
> 
> pour samedi, ça sera pas possible, je serais site invité, en même temps que tes dédicaces
> ...



Oui mais il a dit  Pas de garçons  

Bah oui, c'est Roberto en même temps  :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il a dit  Pas de garçons
> 
> Bah oui, c'est Roberto en même temps  :love:


Bon alors tu viens faire la caissière toi ?   
Samedi ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors tu viens faire la caissière toi ?
> Samedi ?  :love:  :love:  :love:



Salut Spyro, pour cette fois j'ai lu la signature mais elle ne raconte que des bêtises


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2005)

Je suis nul en calcul et je suis pas là de jeudi à samedi.
chui a Lille pour faire la vedette aussi dans la vitrine du Printemps chez Backat.


----------



## Malow (18 Septembre 2005)

Roberto, je suis dispo, mais uniquement à la comm sur tes bouquins !


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Salut Spyro, pour cette fois j'ai lu la signature mais elle ne raconte que des bêtises


J'ai rien compris  :rateau:


			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> chui a Lille pour faire la vedette aussi dans la vitrine du Printemps chez Backat.


Oui d'ailleurs faudra pas que j'oublie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon roberto    pourquoi tu n'y va pas direct sans trop de detournement ?
> 
> va droit au but a savoir      :
> 
> ...



Tatav, y'a des moments comme ça, je t'aime.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Toi c'est seulement de temps en temps ??
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:




que veut tu   , il a trop de femmes dans sa vie mais etant perfectioniste il accorde a toutes le meme temp au second pres  

  




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> la commission sur les ventes il y en aura une _mais elle ne sera pas financière !_
> :rose:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:




1 page de ta bd pour chaque bd vendue ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 1 page de ta bd pour chaque bd vendue ?



Si la tenue Pépita est fournie avec string Panther ou Tiger , il ne faut pas trop en demander non plus


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors on est où ? 

Sans vouloir influencer le Jury (quoi y'en n'a pas ?  ) ..ben il me semble que dans l'assemblée ici présente il y en à qui n'ont plus rien à perdre 


ps : Roberta a raison parfois faut savoir faire simple !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on est où ?
> 
> Sans vouloir influencer le Jury (quoi y'en n'a pas ?  ) ..ben il me semble que dans l'assemblée ici présente il y en à qui n'ont plus rien à perdre
> 
> ...



C'est plutôt côté candidatEs que cela coince et que c'est morne plaine


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> OÙ QUE JE VOULAIS EN VENIR :
> *Je vais avoir besoin de vous !*
> Que je vous explique aut' chose : les dédicaces sont toujours organisées par des libraires, mais là y en a pas, _c'est un trukapart_, et comme la Flaque Digitale© présente sur le salon ne veut pas vendre de livre :mouais: , alors je me la joue perso : Albin Michel© me fournit les albums comme si j'étais libraire et récupère les invendus après.
> *Et là je me dis* que je ne pourrais pas en même temps : sourire, dessiner, déconner, mater les filles par dessus mes lunettes quand elles se penchent pour me regarder dessiner *ET* vendre.
> ...



Je l'avais pas vu celui là...

C'est gigantesque !

Faut faire un film, genre "viens chez moi j'habite chez une copine" mais en plus noir... moins marrant...


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

Il réclame beaucoup, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il obtienne grand chose


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai finalement...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il réclame beaucoup, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il obtienne grand chose



Spyro c'est ce que voulait dire mon message


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

Ah tu veux dire celui là ?:





			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Salut Spyro, pour cette fois j'ai lu la signature mais elle ne raconte que des bêtises


Putain t'es trop fort     

Mais j'avais pas compris moi   
Comme quoi là ma signature eh bien...  


_NOTE pour plus tard: faire un smiley "glou glou qui vient de comprendre" ça servira  _


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

je vend, mais que sur ichat av


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

voila !!!!!!!      

allez faire un tour par *là * , je viens d'avoir une super idée


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Bon, l'en est où l'épicier nantais :mouais: 

J'ai entendu dire qu'il y a des promos avec des LU et des BN :rateau: 

2 LU ou 2 BN [ou un mixte] = 1 BD
3 LU ou 3 BN [ou un mixte] = 1 BD *+* 1 dédicace


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Hé, hé...


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, l'en est où l'épicier nantais :mouais:
> 
> J'ai entendu dire qu'il y a des promos avec des LU et des BN :rateau:
> 
> ...



J'en connais qui sucent pour un BN seulement ...


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Toujours aussi distingué micheline


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Septembre 2005)

Fais pas ta Maïté !


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2005)

Des « bêtise »  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon ben pour les z'hôtesses de caisse, je ferai du recrutement sauvage sur place !_
> :love: :love:
> 
> Hasta Mañana !!



Ceci est un  :rateau: Ceci est un  :rateau: Ceci est un  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

tu passes la journée sur le stand ?


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon ben pour les z'hôtesses de caisse, je ferai du recrutement sauvage sur place !_
> :love: :love:
> 
> Hasta Mañana !!



T'as de quoi faire....
Y'aura de la poule pommée....


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon ben pour les z'hôtesses de caisse, je ferai du recrutement sauvage sur place !_
> :love: :love:


Vu la quantité d'hôtesses présentes, tu vas vite y perdre ton breton 

On a prévu le bromure  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Merci Roberto Vendez! Je suis le Breton qui t'a acheté une BD hier... je me suis encore une nouvelle fois bien marré dans le train du retour à lire ta bd... vivement la suite ! 

En fait je me rends compte que je ne venais jamais dans ce coin sombre de Macgé qu'est le bar.... donc j'ai râté pleins de trucs  il faut que je rattrape le temps perdu.... cela m'apprendra à trainer chez les concurrents :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Roberto Vendez! Je suis le Breton qui t'a acheté une BD hier... je me suis encore une nouvelle fois bien marré dans le train du retour à lire ta bd... vivement la suite !
> 
> En fait je me rends compte que je ne venais jamais dans ce coin sombre de Macgé qu'est le bar.... donc j'ai râté pleins de trucs  il faut que je rattrape le temps perdu.... cela m'apprendra à trainer chez les concurrents :rateau:


Ben tiens, il est juste devant moi, je lui ai transmis le message !


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> En fait je me rends compte que je ne venais jamais dans ce coin sombre de Macgé qu'est le bar.... donc j'ai râté pleins de trucs  il faut que je rattrape le temps perdu.... cela m'apprendra à trainer chez les concurrents :rateau:


Fais attention quand tu t'engage dans ce genre de truc... Tu n'en sors plus après... Mesure bien les conséquences de ton acte


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, il est juste devant moi, je lui ai transmis le message !



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention quand tu t'engage dans ce genre de truc... Tu n'en sors plus après... Mesure bien les conséquences de ton acte



A ce point.....


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

ya pas une photo de La caissière avec Roberto...?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Roberto Vendez! Je suis le Breton qui t'a acheté une BD hier... je me suis encore une nouvelle fois bien marré dans le train du retour à lire ta bd... vivement la suite !
> 
> En fait je me rends compte que je ne venais jamais dans ce coin sombre de Macgé qu'est le bar.... donc j'ai râté pleins de trucs  il faut que je rattrape le temps perdu.... cela m'apprendra à trainer chez les concurrents :rateau:



Bon déjà le gars commence mal.

Il achête une BD à Jacques Faizant...

Il n'a manifestement pas l'air de trouver ça grave...

Et il désire passer plus de temps au bar...    

Du coup, moi je dis :

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !

C'est tout, y a pas à tortiller du cul pour chier droit dans un escalier en colimaçon.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon déjà le gars commence mal.
> 
> Il achête une BD à Jacques Faizant...
> 
> ...



Désolé pas compris... et comment cela je commence mal?  Pourtant je me suis inscrit avant toi (p'tit jeunot va)...  .. mais comme je ne passais pas mon temps sur le forum donc j'ai râté des épisodes...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Meuh non pas de panique...

Amenez moi le goudron et les plumes... il est calme là...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> En fait je me rends compte que je ne venais jamais dans ce coin sombre de Macgé qu'est le bar.... donc j'ai râté pleins de trucs  il faut que je rattrape le temps perdu....




voilà , un bon petit coup boul pour te souhaiter la bienvenue ici


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

À samedi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait je me débrouille très bien avec la monnaie,   _et question hébergement, c'était un vrai bonheur !_
> :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Je fais une pause (?) :mouais:, et je vous retrouve samedi !!



En tant que faisan, tu n 'a pas eu ta dérogation pour le Cercle des Dindes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait je me débrouille très bien avec la monnaie,   _et question hébergement, c'était un vrai bonheur !_



Mais ne te justifie pas mon lapin, tu n'as que des amis ici, tu sais bien...


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne te justifie pas mon lapin, tu n'as que des amis ici, tu sais bien...


Non, moi je peux pas le sacquer. 
Par contre, wacom, elle est bonne.


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi je peux pas le sacquer.


Comme Bilbo !

_Euh, je sors  :rose:

[edith] Je voulais dire "bilbo*n*" bien sûr  _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

pourquoi , quand je vois le titre de ce thread 
"votre talent de... caissiere ! "  cela me fait penser a auchan ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Septembre 2005)

Moi ça me fait penser à rien.

Rien du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

surement parce que il y a pas d'auchan par chez toi   

*voila * enfin maintanat je sais pourquoi cela me fait penser a auchan !!


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2005)

Moi ça me fait penser à un autre thread où il demandait si peu et a obtenu tant   :love:


----------

